# snowblower traction



## snow miser (Oct 25, 2014)

I have a Honda HS520AS every time I have about 5"+ the blower keeps on wanting to go sideways. Is there anything I can do to improve traction. If better tire works do you have to go with the same size? Since its a single stage don't know what else that could work.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Those ss blowers don't have driven wheels. The paddles pull them along.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Make sure the scraper bar and the auger paddles are wearing evenly.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my toro single stage machines do the same. if the paddles are in contact woth the ground the wheels are not so a change of wheels would do nothing or lift the paddles off the ground if they are too tall


----------



## snow miser (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone. My previous blower (single stage MTD) didn't do it so the first time using it started drifting which was different so I thought it was a traction problem. The next time I bring it out I will look for scraping or anything hitting the asphalt and if everything looks good then that how the machine is.


----------

